# Hello from Calgary, Canada!



## anjajna (May 29, 2009)

Hi everybody,

I'm Anja and I live in Calgary since last summer. I'm originaly from Switzerland. But my husband and I don't like it so much there. That's why we moved to Canada! 
I was always dreaming of learning how to ride. But all I did was sitting on a horse a few times... :-| I never had any riding lessons. 
Now I'm 23 years old and I have to do something about that.  I wanna learn how to ride. Since I live in Calgary I would like to learn western riding. And I really am a step closer to my dream. I have my first riding lesson tomorrow (Monday)!  I'm so excited about that. I can't wait! :lol:

I love this Forum very much. It is so intresting to read all your postings. 

Anja 

PS: Sorry about my english. I'm still not that good. :-(


----------



## makin tracks (Jan 25, 2009)

Welcome Anja. How did your riding lesson go?


----------



## LuckyLady (May 21, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! How did your lesson go?


----------



## anjajna (May 29, 2009)

Thanks to you both. My lesson is this evening. I'm working the whole day and have to wait... :-( I usually don't like mondays, but so far I love this monday!


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum 
How long have you been in Canada for?


----------



## anjajna (May 29, 2009)

My first lesson was great! I love it!  My next lesson is already tomorrow. I can't wait longer.  Maybe I should post some pictures from my first lesson and write more later. My husband came with me and took some pictures. 

@Trinity:
We are in Canada since August 2008. Were do you live in Alberta?


----------



## Trinity (Apr 28, 2009)

I live down in Pincher Creek, about 2 hours away 
Glad your lesson went great 
I kind of had a lesson yesterday to, but for a different purpose haha, myself, and my team, are working on the patterns for the Musical Ride in Fort McLeod. Its something worth checking out once we start acctually showing. Our firt ride is July First, you should come check it out


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

Weclome ma'am and enjoy the ride


----------

